# Freewebspace mit PHP



## derKilian (11. November 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich, ob das hier her gehört. Aber hier weiß es vielleicht jemand.
Kennt jemand einen Freewebspace-Anbieter, der PHP unterstützt? Super wäre natürlich auch MySQL und noch schöner ohne Werbung. Aber man möchte ja nicht zu viel Ansprüche stellen...

Der Kilian.


----------



## KristophS (11. November 2004)

http://www.linuxxsystems.de
+Schneller Support
+Mysql,PHP,Perl,SSI Traffic usw je nach Bedarf
+Confixx

Allerdings wird dieser Thread sehr bald gelöscht/verschoben werde, da soetwas nicht in dieses Forum gehört .


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

KristophS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.linuxxsystems.de
> +Schneller Support
> +Mysql,PHP,Perl,SSI Traffic usw je nach Bedarf
> +Confixx


Und das alles für Lau und ohne Werbung?
Da gibt's doch sicher irgend einen Haken!?

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## KristophS (11. November 2004)

Das hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, der Haken ist du musst eine Bewerbung schreiben die aber, fast 100% angenommen wird.
Desweiteren gibt es Richtlinien, wieviel Space ein User haben kann (Private Pages weniger als Community oder so), diese kann bei guter Begründung aber auch sprengen..


----------



## tittli (11. November 2004)

http://www.funpic.de

PHP, MySQL, Support-Forum, FTP....eigentlich alles, was man braucht, und das ohne Werbung. Der Haken: mir ist der Server etwas langsam.
gruss


----------



## derKilian (11. November 2004)

Danke. Dann werd ich mal...

Der Kilian.


----------



## mtm2502 (4. Dezember 2004)

@redlama
Es gibt scheinbar noch einen Haken bei Linuxxsystems ! Seit 3 Tagen ist die Homepage, das Forum und die privaten Seiten nicht mehr erreichbar. Scheinbar haben die Jungs aufgegeben.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2004)

Hm,
1) Thema ist hier falsch, ich werde es mal verschieben.
2) derKilian: du wirst bist zum vierten Februar gesperrt, siehe Nutzungsregeln (Thema: 16 Jahre). 

MfG


----------

